# Opportunity for Network Engineer in Canada?



## jdhanak (May 3, 2013)

Hi friends,

I am an B.E. (E&C) and I have experience of 6.5 years in the field of computer networking.
I have completed CCNA, CCNP, CCIE R&S written already and going to apply for LAB exam soon.
I am looking forward to get suitable opportunity in Canada.

Can someone help me with below queries -

a) How is the scope/opportunity for network engineer in Canada?
b) What is the way/process to get job in Canada?
c) Do employers sponsor and apply for visas for its employees and recruit from outside of Canada like US or they prefer people with PR/work permit only?So, should I try to get job first or PR? 

I checked with consultant and was advised 2 options -
1) I register by paying 30 k INR and they will try to get opportunity for me in Canada using their consultants and contacts.

2) I apply for Canada PR directly first (that will cost me approx. 1.5 lacs) and then search for job there.

I am really not able to decide what would be the right way to approach here?

Can anyone please share his/her knowledge and help me out to decide?

Many Thanks in advance.

Regards,
JD


----------

